# French Vets - Opening hours



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know the opening hours of the vets in Forges Les Eaux. I assume they are closed on Sundays but are they open Saturday afternoons?

peedee


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Not sure about them being open. We had our dog done at another vets a few years ago and she open just for us as I had phoned the day before and was coming back to UK on the Sunday. 

Most seem to do farm animals in the mornings and pets in the afternoon. Unless you book up.

Andy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

peedee said:


> Does anyone know the opening hours of the vets in Forges Les Eaux. I assume they are closed on Sundays but are they open Saturday afternoons?
> 
> peedee


Hi Peedee,

According to their appointment card which I have they are open 13.45 to 14.30 and then 18.00 to 19.15 Monday to Saturday.

If you want their contact number it is 00 33 2 35 90 55 55

Mike


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Great info, thanks very much Mike (javea03730) that has put my mind at rest for a Monday crossing.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The LATEST TIMES ( there was a new notice in Oct 09 on the door)

Mon to Fri : 08.30 to 12.15 13.45 to 19.30

*Sat: 08.30 to 12.15 and 13.45 to 18.00*


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

And don't forget if you have your own Frontline and worming tablets to take them with you. They were happy to use ours last week and it saves a few pounds as well. 
Brian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peedee just to add, when we were there on the 1st occasion I thought I didn't have to book and could just walk in. When I got there it was quite busy but fortunately Patrick managed to see us. He suggested that the best idea was to actually book the appointment in future, the receptionist doesn't speak English but if you ask for Patrick she will then get him on the phone and he will sort it out for you, he speaks excellent English.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

It is also worth making sure they and you check the time is AM or PM.

I think they may have had an issue with an English client as last time the receptionist was at pains to make sure we knew our appointment was 6 pm (we had said 18.00 hrs as the 24 hr clock is universally used). 

The receptionist even said 6pm in English  Guess there has been quite a few of us using Patrick  

We always double check anyway as I try to book using date and time in French but I always show the date on my diary or phone calender or write it down just to make sure :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> It is also worth making sure they and you check the time is AM or PM.
> 
> I think they may have had an issue with an English client as last time the receptionist was at pains to make sure we knew our appointment was 6 pm (we had said 18.00 hrs as the 24 hr clock is universally used).
> 
> ...


Rita Patrick should put you on commission :wink: you found him in the first place LOL


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I used him last year but didn't make a note of the opening times  

The great thing about this vet is the very good aire, the easy walk through the municiple camp site to the surgery, the pleasant town and the options to wander from here to kill 24 to 48 hours. 

peedee


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Rita Patrick should put you on commission :wink: you found him in the first place LOL


Thank you Rita. Pleasant town, good aire, brilliant vet.......what more could we want?

Cheers,

Mike


----------

